# Solution for "Black Screen" Display Capture even after performing the steps on OBS forum



## Eucliwood (Nov 2, 2019)

I use OBS to record my screen completely (i.e, not a particular window or a particular game) which is why I needed to use Display Capture in OBS but it was showing me the black screen. Now this had happened before but at that time, I used the solution on the OBS Forum about changing the NVIDIA settings to make OBS use Integrated Graphics and it worked back then.

Now after some months or so, I updated both my Windows 10 and OBS and that solution stopped working. After checking the log files, I found out that even after forcing OBS to use integrated graphics in NVIDIA settings panel, It was using NVIDIA instead of Integrated. So, after a bit of searching here and there, I found a working solution.

Here's the solution for making Display Capture work on OBS if OBS shows black screen even after changing the NVIDIA Settings:

I have an Intel Integrated graphics card and an NVIDIA GeForce GTX1050Ti in my Laptop and Somehow OBS didn't want to use Intel even if I set the option in NVIDIA settings panel. So, after a bit of searching on the Internet, I found this blog. And then I changed the settings of Windows to force OBS to use the integrated graphics instead of NVIDIA. And It worked out perfectly!

Here are the steps to perform the solution:
1. Open Windows settings
2. Go to system > display
3. scroll all the way to the bottom
4. open the "Graphics settings"
5. click on browse
6. select the OBS executable file (Default location: C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs64.exe)
7. after adding it, click on its name, click on options
8. select Power Saving under which your integrated card's name will be
9. save it and restart OBS

I hope this helps all those who are facing this problem.


----------



## HJB (Nov 17, 2019)

OMG lifesaver.  This a new 1909 Windows thing.  Only started after the update.  I think perhaps Windows is trying to force all us OBS users to check into their settings.


----------



## Eucliwood (Nov 17, 2019)

HJB said:


> OMG lifesaver.  This a new 1909 Windows thing.  Only started after the update.  I think perhaps Windows is trying to force all us OBS users to check into their settings.


I'm glad it was of help to someone! Well, I don't really know why this happened but my best guess would be NVIDIA is just not able to force OBS to use Integrated graphics card for some reason (Which may or may not be due to Windows).


----------



## HJB (Nov 17, 2019)

Eucliwood said:


> I'm glad it was of help to someone! Well, I don't really know why this happened but my best guess would be NVIDIA is just not able to force OBS to use Integrated graphics card for some reason (Which may or may not be due to Windows).



Well I noticed in 1903 Windows had transferred a ton of Regedit permissions to Trusted Installer, disabling many keys and entries from administrator ownership and editing permissions, such as the entry which allows cmd to be added to the context menu with a shift right click (power shell only now).  So They may have disabled some permission from Nvidia too.  Anyway, I was trying everything, the classic methods such as the Nvidia graphics panel and the run as admin option were not working.  This is a really lucky find, maybe only found this by setting browser to search only for last month of results.  Really amazing tip thanks again!


----------



## herogee (Nov 17, 2019)

Thanks a ton Eucliwood! I was going crazy with that effin' thing. Sick and tired of Microsoft constantly changing the way things work.


----------



## Ahkrok4 (Nov 23, 2019)

OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH I LUV U


----------



## mbesar (Nov 24, 2019)

It made me crazy, thank you.


----------



## kartofelek007 (Nov 30, 2019)

thank you 100%


----------



## andreitrinidad (Dec 8, 2019)

Thank you so much!


----------



## DeathShot (Dec 11, 2019)

I created this account just to let you know how amazing you are, thank you so much. It was working create with no tweaks and today I updated it and got a black screen. I ran as an administrator, pulled out my external monitors, removed all peripherals, changed the settings in Nvidia, ran it compatability mode, tried the 32bit version, tried closing all my apps and opening them one at a time, disabling hardware acceleration, all the while thinking this is all bullcrap. I just wanted to tell you THANK YOU.


----------



## Jacky507 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hello everyone! I recently made the mistake of updating my Windows and now OBS has cursed me with the "Infamous Black Screen of Death". I've been trying to figure out solutions for the past two nights now, and as you may guess i'm getting pretty frustrated. I tried running in admin mode, reinstalling the current version for 64 bit and 32 bit. I even installed a past version and still no luck. I tried right clicking on OBS and selecting the specific graphics card for it to use, but I was greeted with a "You don't have permission to use this" message and it redirected me to the NVIDIA control panel. I've looked online and through this forum non stop, and everyone seems to think changing the "3D settings" in the NVIDIA control panel works, but naturally when I tried it was to no avail. I thought it might just be a software issue, so I downloaded StreamLabs OBS and I got the same issue. My friend suggested that my monitor is screwing me over because it will only use the intel graphics card, so we disabled that, but then the Default windows monitor graphics kicked in and made everything huge. My laptop is an ASUS Predator, but I don't believe it's a hardware issue, as OBS used to work before the new WIndows update. I went to announcement link here that spoke about the issues NVIDIA causes for OBS, but none of those tips let my OBS capture my screen. The audio is there, and text can be put up, but it just can't seem to capture my screen. I'm getting pretty sick of doing the same thing over, and my just factory reset my laptop. If you guys have _any_ advice on what to do please throw me a bone. Hell I even tried going into the DOS startup screen to see if I could change the start up graphics, but that didn't work.

Edit : Used your method and it worked Perfectly! Thank you so much. Also here is a youtube vid I found for anyone who needs visual help. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fcSFeLS1iw


----------



## SyncSystems (Jan 13, 2020)

I literally made an account just to thank you.  What a piece of shit Windows can be sometimes.  You're a real lifesaver, thanks so much.  I'm on an AMD/Intel laptop and this is what worked for me.


----------



## Redmondus (Jan 16, 2020)

LEGEND - thanking you so much for writing these instructions out for everyones benefit - much appreciated.

If this thread is not stickied which I don't know if it is then it very well should be

New member first time posting and I also just joined to show my appreciation for these clear and concise instructions.

Cheers


----------



## RidoXD (Jan 16, 2020)

I just got registered over here knowing I'll never post again just to say:

THANKS!!!


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 17, 2020)

These instructions have been on the OBS wiki for quite a long time (https://obsproject.com/wiki/Laptop-Troubleshooting) but I'm glad people are finding it here too.


----------



## phantompanda1377 (Feb 17, 2020)

youre a life saver and the champion of OBS ...i cant thank you enough


----------



## fakkoweb (Feb 20, 2020)

Hello there..
I am sorry to be the one disappointing but. I recently installed Win10 1909. I did not install ANY driver, in fact Windows did it all by itself.

Installed OBS.
I have my Nvidia Control Panel there. Made it to Integrated Graphics.
I have my Graphics settings set to Power Saver (correspondent to my integrated graphics).
I even tried uninstalling completely from Device Manager my GPU.
Nothing. OBS is still black and silent.
From task manager I can see OBS using my integrated GPU and that's it.

Any experience from you on this? What could I be missing?


----------



## fakkoweb (Feb 20, 2020)

I solved it somehow (?)

In addition to the suggested settings, I solved by:
- uninstalling graphic card from Device Manager
- restarting (it will install it back)
- reopening Graphics Preference Settings
- Setting to Power saver again OBS plus other executables I could find in the same settings

Not sure if this really helped me or not. But I am NOT changing it.


----------



## Saad Arif (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks a lot for your solution. You saved my life and brain from being wasted at this damn issue after windows update.


----------



## ginnotsuyo (Mar 25, 2020)

Eucliwood said:


> I use OBS to record my screen completely (i.e, not a particular window or a particular game) which is why I needed to use Display Capture in OBS but it was showing me the black screen. Now this had happened before but at that time, I used the solution on the OBS Forum about changing the NVIDIA settings to make OBS use Integrated Graphics and it worked back then.
> 
> Now after some months or so, I updated both my Windows 10 and OBS and that solution stopped working. After checking the log files, I found out that even after forcing OBS to use integrated graphics in NVIDIA settings panel, It was using NVIDIA instead of Integrated. So, after a bit of searching here and there, I found a working solution.
> 
> ...


You are amazing! Just created this account to let you know how thankful I am for sharing the only solution that worked for me and a friend to make this work again! Cheers!


----------



## MarlonOBS (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank so much, my friend.
It was very helpfull!!


----------



## Peter.e (Apr 14, 2020)

Eucliwood said:


> I use OBS to record my screen completely (i.e, not a particular window or a particular game) which is why I needed to use Display Capture in OBS but it was showing me the black screen. Now this had happened before but at that time, I used the solution on the OBS Forum about changing the NVIDIA settings to make OBS use Integrated Graphics and it worked back then.
> 
> Now after some months or so, I updated both my Windows 10 and OBS and that solution stopped working. After checking the log files, I found out that even after forcing OBS to use integrated graphics in NVIDIA settings panel, It was using NVIDIA instead of Integrated. So, after a bit of searching here and there, I found a working solution.
> 
> ...


Just want to say THANK YOU.  Appreciate all your help...very clear instructions too.  Cheers from down under.


----------



## ealpert1 (Apr 17, 2020)

I just did a windoze 10 system update to version 1909 and had to redo these settings again.


----------



## TechAdict (Apr 24, 2020)

You are awesome. Thank you so much


----------



## dopemadness (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you SOOOO much! Thelped A TON


----------



## rudino1982 (Apr 29, 2020)

Eucliwood said:


> I use OBS to record my screen completely (i.e, not a particular window or a particular game) which is why I needed to use Display Capture in OBS but it was showing me the black screen. Now this had happened before but at that time, I used the solution on the OBS Forum about changing the NVIDIA settings to make OBS use Integrated Graphics and it worked back then.
> 
> Now after some months or so, I updated both my Windows 10 and OBS and that solution stopped working. After checking the log files, I found out that even after forcing OBS to use integrated graphics in NVIDIA settings panel, It was using NVIDIA instead of Integrated. So, after a bit of searching here and there, I found a working solution.
> 
> ...


This helped a lot but...
My fps drastically dropped. Seems like the app is forcing to go the laptop to power saving mode as the dedicated gpu is not doing what it should. When all was running by dedicated gpu (OBS included ) all was going really smooth. ANy advice please?
many thanks


----------



## Azbi Usta (May 2, 2020)

Thanks for this but I think I am not the only one with another issue  related to this.

I use BOTH  diplay capture and game capture. When playing games, I used to launch OBS using nvidia chipset, and when I wanted to stream my display, I used Intel chipset.

After the update I had black screen problem like everyone else, but with this fix I have to choose one specific chipset. If I was streaming my desktop but want to switch to streaming a game, I have to manually change the settings all over again, every time.

Does anyone have a solution for this?


----------



## washington93 (May 2, 2020)

Thank you. It helped a lot.


----------



## ljasinski (May 2, 2020)

Registered here just to tell you: You, sir, saved my sorry a$$. Thank you very much


----------



## Reguna (May 19, 2020)

Just registered to say thanks!
By the way, does this means that windows graphic settings will override the settings in nvidias control panel?
So whatever I set in nvidias control panel is meaningless? lol


----------



## EuP (May 19, 2020)

Also just registered to say thank you for providing this solution. Thank you, thanks, thanks again.


----------



## JCC_Starguy (May 23, 2020)

I have been fighting this for months with other "solutions" but none of them worked. I'm under a time crunch to produce a video and OBS was the ideal tool to do the work.

In less than 5 minutes, this got it working and I'm in business!

This was the first link that Google suggested so you must be doing something right.

Thanks for this!


----------



## FunkyBrewster (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you! I could not get past the black screen on Display Capture until I found this thread. My laptop has Intel UHD 630 Graphics plus Gefore GTX 1660 Ti. Even though OBS is set to run on the "Power Saving" integrated graphics, I can still output to mp4 using NVENC so I guess all is good. Obviously I prefer performance over "Power Saving" for doing video captures.


----------



## DrMardo (Jun 17, 2020)

Peter.e said:


> Just want to say THANK YOU.  Appreciate all your help...very clear instructions too.  Cheers from down under.


Thank you! Your EXPERT advice resolved my issue!


----------



## vishal1103 (Jun 27, 2020)

Eucliwood said:


> I use OBS to record my screen completely (i.e, not a particular window or a particular game) which is why I needed to use Display Capture in OBS but it was showing me the black screen. Now this had happened before but at that time, I used the solution on the OBS Forum about changing the NVIDIA settings to make OBS use Integrated Graphics and it worked back then.
> 
> Now after some months or so, I updated both my Windows 10 and OBS and that solution stopped working. After checking the log files, I found out that even after forcing OBS to use integrated graphics in NVIDIA settings panel, It was using NVIDIA instead of Integrated. So, after a bit of searching here and there, I found a working solution.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot . OBS has been troubling me for so long . Finally your solution worked .


----------



## emmebi.gr (Jul 2, 2020)

Just like many others, I registered  to this website only to thank you a lot, Eucliwood !!  I had found several hints to the same solution here and there, but they all were generic and confusing. You took the time to write down proper and clear instructions, saving us all a lot of
trouble. THANK YOU A LOT INDEED, BROTHER !  WELL DONE !


----------



## essaywriterSteve (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your concern. I was looking for solution. A Bunch of thanks one more time.


----------



## pj5of6 (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you! Big help.


----------



## telur1 (Aug 15, 2020)

if i can reach out to kiss you , i will thank you so much . cause i need to fix before my church online streaming tmmr . you's re a god sent !


----------



## YaadElman (Aug 20, 2020)

I have the same but opposite problem...
You see, the thing is in the Nvidia control panel, there is no option to choose a graphics processor.....
But I've changed it to use integrated graphics on Windows 10 settings but it stays black.
I've updated the driver of Nvidia recently so........
Please help......


----------



## gues (Aug 20, 2020)

U ARE A LIFE SAVIOR MY MAN, JUST LIKE JINBE SAVING LUFFY AT MARINE FORD, U SAVED ME HERE
love u


----------



## clamum (Aug 27, 2020)

Eucliwood said:


> I use OBS to record my screen completely (i.e, not a particular window or a particular game) which is why I needed to use Display Capture in OBS but it was showing me the black screen. Now this had happened before but at that time, I used the solution on the OBS Forum about changing the NVIDIA settings to make OBS use Integrated Graphics and it worked back then.
> 
> Now after some months or so, I updated both my Windows 10 and OBS and that solution stopped working. After checking the log files, I found out that even after forcing OBS to use integrated graphics in NVIDIA settings panel, It was using NVIDIA instead of Integrated. So, after a bit of searching here and there, I found a working solution.
> 
> ...


I signed up just to say "thank you" lol. This fixed it!


----------



## frankles_42 (Sep 9, 2020)

Eucliwood said:


> I use OBS to record my screen completely (i.e, not a particular window or a particular game) which is why I needed to use Display Capture in OBS but it was showing me the black screen. Now this had happened before but at that time, I used the solution on the OBS Forum about changing the NVIDIA settings to make OBS use Integrated Graphics and it worked back then.
> 
> Now after some months or so, I updated both my Windows 10 and OBS and that solution stopped working. After checking the log files, I found out that even after forcing OBS to use integrated graphics in NVIDIA settings panel, It was using NVIDIA instead of Integrated. So, after a bit of searching here and there, I found a working solution.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much bro!  I have been messing around with this for weeks and would get so frustrated. Life saver!


----------



## Jojoost1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Eucliwood said:


> I use OBS to record my screen completely (i.e, not a particular window or a particular game) which is why I needed to use Display Capture in OBS but it was showing me the black screen. Now this had happened before but at that time, I used the solution on the OBS Forum about changing the NVIDIA settings to make OBS use Integrated Graphics and it worked back then.
> 
> Now after some months or so, I updated both my Windows 10 and OBS and that solution stopped working. After checking the log files, I found out that even after forcing OBS to use integrated graphics in NVIDIA settings panel, It was using NVIDIA instead of Integrated. So, after a bit of searching here and there, I found a working solution.
> 
> ...


It didn't work for me I still have the black screen.
Even after restarting and following your instructions.
here is my log any help would be appriciated: https://obsproject.com/logs/CPqTjTtBSmDCEcLF


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Sep 23, 2020)

"
Here are the steps to perform the solution:
1. Open Windows settings
2. Go to system > display
3. scroll all the way to the bottom
4. open the "Graphics settings"
5. click on browse
6. select the OBS executable file (Default location: C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs64.exe)
7. after adding it, click on its name, click on options
8. select Power Saving under which your integrated card's name will be
9. save it and restart OBS 
"

I am not seeing where Step 4 is -- "Graphics settings"

Help!!


----------



## PetreQuata (Nov 1, 2020)

Eucliwood said:


> I use OBS to record my screen completely (i.e, not a particular window or a particular game) which is why I needed to use Display Capture in OBS but it was showing me the black screen. Now this had happened before but at that time, I used the solution on the OBS Forum about changing the NVIDIA settings to make OBS use Integrated Graphics and it worked back then.
> 
> Now after some months or so, I updated both my Windows 10 and OBS and that solution stopped working. After checking the log files, I found out that even after forcing OBS to use integrated graphics in NVIDIA settings panel, It was using NVIDIA instead of Integrated. So, after a bit of searching here and there, I found a working solution.
> 
> ...


hi! I had this problem too, now my recording is like 1 fps, the cursor capturing works fine, but if i want to record a game or the desktop I dont get 60fps never, only 2 or 3. Any solution?


----------



## jsahoo201526 (Nov 19, 2020)

Eucliwood said:


> I use OBS to record my screen completely (i.e, not a particular window or a particular game) which is why I needed to use Display Capture in OBS but it was showing me the black screen. Now this had happened before but at that time, I used the solution on the OBS Forum about changing the NVIDIA settings to make OBS use Integrated Graphics and it worked back then.
> 
> Now after some months or so, I updated both my Windows 10 and OBS and that solution stopped working. After checking the log files, I found out that even after forcing OBS to use integrated graphics in NVIDIA settings panel, It was using NVIDIA instead of Integrated. So, after a bit of searching here and there, I found a working solution.
> 
> ...


I followed all the steps ,but to no use.
In properties it captures the display properly ,but blank in main screen.
Can any one help?


----------



## wpostma (Nov 20, 2020)

Bump.  This is an insane bug and needs to be at the top of the forum until OBS contains a workaround that detects this issue.


----------



## XOKEICT (Dec 21, 2020)

YaadElman said:


> I have the same but opposite problem...
> You see, the thing is in the Nvidia control panel, there is no option to choose a graphics processor.....
> But I've changed it to use integrated graphics on Windows 10 settings but it stays black.
> I've updated the driver of Nvidia recently so........
> ...


same with me


----------



## XOKEICT (Dec 21, 2020)

jsahoo201526 said:


> I followed all the steps ,but to no use.
> In properties it captures the display properly ,but blank in main screen.
> Can any one help?


same with me


----------



## DH680 (Dec 21, 2020)

I really hope that this is an actual bug, because I followed all the steps from obs wiki and it still doesn't work. Please OBS, we really need help on this one. Much appreciated.


----------



## Jacquelinana (Dec 22, 2020)

In the article: How to Record Browser with OBS


----------



## VItaura (Jan 8, 2021)

I have been searching for a solution for nearly half a year now, and I was close to giving up until this. This should be the first solution that pops up on google, Thank you so much


----------



## JohnSmith2007 (Jan 18, 2021)

This doesn't help. I don't want to use the intergrated graphics, they're shit, and i can't record good footage with them. i want to use my superior Nvidia GPU so i can record shit at 1080p 60fps without it giving me the stupid black screen.


----------



## Gitz_101 (Jan 21, 2021)

so i have this issue that if i use integrated graphincs and after like 30+ minutes my kbps on obs is on 0
i don't know why


----------



## Arkturus_425 (Jan 23, 2021)

I've tried the thing in the settings as well as the Nvidia control panel stuff..

nada.


----------



## takaliuang (Feb 8, 2021)

Hug from me...it works!


----------



## Ant_Beck (Feb 8, 2021)

I have selected the Power Saving option and restarted, but I can only get the game audio not the image.


----------



## WeeJavaDude (Mar 12, 2021)

First post.  I actually found the workaround in the FAQ and applied it without success.   Weird thing is it partially works.   By that I mean if I double on the display capture source the pop up shows the screen as I would expect.   It is live.   But the main screen is black.  

If I use window Capture,  I am able to select a window and capture the results.  I have updated the drivers and I have OBS set to use the Intel card.   Would really like to capture at the display source level.  

Not sure what to try next..  Any thoughts?   Program is pretty cool.. Just need it to capture the display.   I am currently have a P15s Thinkpad Gen1 and dual monitors connected via a port replicator so I have 3 monitors.  I tried to disconnect both of my external monitors and it still did not work.   

I  have exhausted the obvious trouble shooting techniques.   Any suggestions would be most helpful.    Oh.. I also forced the intel choice with my nvidia console.

Ron


----------



## mrwakett (Apr 13, 2021)

Hey guys!

I would also like tofind out how to make Display Capture work using the GPU rathjer than integratedCPU grafic unit. Whenever i use the intergratedone from my Ryzen 5900h, the CPU is going crazy andOBS starts freezing. So i kind of have to use the nVidia 3060 GPU instead, but then Display capture wont work and i need it to show pictures on stream from my travels :)

Was anyone able to get this work? Is anyone from OBS working on it since it really seems to be a bug and it does not make any sense why it would only work in power saving mode?




Cheers,


----------



## TVSPS HAITI (Apr 13, 2021)

Eucliwood said:


> I use OBS to record my screen completely (i.e, not a particular window or a particular game) which is why I needed to use Display Capture in OBS but it was showing me the black screen. Now this had happened before but at that time, I used the solution on the OBS Forum about changing the NVIDIA settings to make OBS use Integrated Graphics and it worked back then.
> 
> Now after some months or so, I updated both my Windows 10 and OBS and that solution stopped working. After checking the log files, I found out that even after forcing OBS to use integrated graphics in NVIDIA settings panel, It was using NVIDIA instead of Integrated. So, after a bit of searching here and there, I found a working solution.
> 
> ...


----------



## kittykitty (Jul 11, 2021)

For me the solution was to uninstall obs and install from new latest download.


----------



## a.melton (Oct 25, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Zkrekz (Dec 15, 2021)

Thanks a lot:)
Worked like a charm


----------



## Tan90 (Dec 16, 2021)

This solution is a popular one and actually works!
But I doubt it works for legacy GPUs like the Radeon HD 6300M series.

Windows 11 unfortunately has a bug in graphics settings and shows both the Power-saving and High-performance options as my integrated GPU. Even after clicking on the power-saving option. OBS still showed me a black screen.

I have a solution for this, and it does not involve the Windows Graphics Settings.
(Since I only have an AMD, I will give steps to be used in an AMD environment. But, users using other GPUs may follow these steps similarly)

1: Go to AMD Catalyst Control Center (I am using v15.7.1)
2: Go to Switchable Graphics Global Settings
3: Set both "On Battery" and "While Charging" options to "Force Power-Saving Mode"
4: Now go back to Home, and navigate to Switchable Graphics Application Settings
5: Click on the default button to default the individual graphics settings for all apps. This will make a majority of the apps to use the integrated GPU.
6: Make sure OBS is using the Integrated GPU.
7: Save and exit. Now, restart OBS.
8: Window share must work. If not, change the current window screen in Window share and go back. Must work

If any problem, please tell


----------

